

8-Story Antigravity Forest Facade Takes Root - edw519
http://www.wired.com/culture/art/magazine/17-09/pl_design?currentPage=all

======
pie
The term "antigravity" makes little sense here. It's a plant-covered building,
fully governed by typical physical laws.

